# How to paint steel door without sprayer??



## kdub1777 (Apr 8, 2006)

What would be the next best option to paint an exterior steel door if you do not have a sprayer? I am trying to stay away from the brush marks etc.. 
Any other options?

Thanks


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

oil paint treated withe penotrol, I prefer brush marks to rollar marks anyday but to each is own. The Penotrol will help level the finish for your best finish


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Mohair Roller


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

oil w/ penetrol

1/4" sleeve


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Use a oxhair brush , high quality oil paint add some pen and you can lay off a nice finish..........way better than rolling.....


----------



## mrblaster (Dec 13, 2009)

A candy stripe roller cover works great, and have also had success with a 6 inch sponge whiz roller.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

spray paint?? I'm gonna get flamed for that....aren't I :laughing:

Seriously, I have used the painters touch paint and it comes out really nice. Though if you are trying to match a color, forget it.

Here is an old metal chair I painted with this spray paint. It's holding up well.


----------



## mrblaster (Dec 13, 2009)

Nice spring back chair! I sandblast a ton of these things and custom paint them for folks all the time.


----------



## mattt1977 (May 23, 2008)

How about pulling the door and taking it to your local autobody shop and have them spray it. It will definitely hold up better than any brushed on oil, and they should be able to match just about any color.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

mattt1977 said:


> How about pulling the door and taking it to your local autobody shop and have them spray it. It will definitely hold up better than any brushed on oil, and they should be able to match just about any color.


Yup I'll second that, a while back a customer I put a door in for worked at an auto body shop, he took the door to work with him and sprayed it. Thats what gave me the idea:laughing: Know when I install a door I offer that to the customers, I'll have it sprayed before I install it. The only bad part is, you better be very careful while installing it!



Dave


----------

